# Nantong mill



## Oldchipmaker (Jan 28, 2022)

Newbie here. 

Recent addition. Nantong 6325 mill. 

Gone over some parts of the machine. One part is missing. The small hand wheel on the quill power feed. I’ll have to make something. Puzzled on how it mounts. Obviously there must be two pins to engage the collar but what keeps it in place? No set screw marks. Someone installed a bolt in the centre which is used to pull or push for up and down of automatic. 

Anyone happen to have same or similar machine?

There are other questions I’ll leave till later

TIA


----------



## NCjeeper (Jan 28, 2022)

Is this a Bridgeport clone mill? If so maybe replacement Bridgeport parts will fit.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Jan 28, 2022)

NCjeeper said:


> Is this a Bridgeport clone mill? If so maybe replacement Bridgeport parts will fit.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Jan 28, 2022)

Yes a clone. How close to a Bridgeport is a good guess. I know of one in this area. I could check that out. The hand wheel is easy enough but how it attaches has me puzzled


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Jan 29, 2022)

Found this video: 





At 10:00 minutes it give a close up of the power feed. Though not exactly the same stop mechanism there is no hand wheel on that machine. Perhaps this version never had one either.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jan 29, 2022)

Oldchipmaker said:


> Found this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That looks just like the BP where the wheel is often removed and not necessary for power feed. The wheel is held on by the plunger (which selects Fwd-neutral-Rev).


----------



## Earl (Feb 17, 2022)

My BP Clone (Enco) Handwheel just has 1 pin that engages in a hole.  The handwheel slips on and off the machine easily.  It is used when you want a fine feed but don't want to use the power feed.   Mine lives in a drawer about 99 % of the time.  Originally the forward/reverse knob diameter prevented the wheel from being removed while the knob was in still in place.  I cut the forward / reverse knob diameter down just a bit so that the wheel can be put on or removed without removing the F/R knob.  The wheel fits snugly enough that it wont fall off during normal operation of the mill.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Feb 17, 2022)

Ok thank you, That makes sense. I'll have to scrounge something or make one.


----------



## Earl (Feb 18, 2022)

They are available on ebay








						bridgeport fine feed wheel for sale | eBay
					

Get the best deals for bridgeport fine feed wheel at eBay.com. We have a great online selection at the lowest prices with Fast & Free shipping on many items!



					www.ebay.com


----------



## akjeff (Feb 19, 2022)

There's more than just a hand wheel missing, if this is a Bridgeportish clone. Watch this video at about the 5:40 mark, and it'll give you an idea of what all it does.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Apr 21, 2022)

More progress on the Nantong.

Have built a rotodyne converter and it's working great. Running the drill press and now the mill temporarily connected.

There is a problem with the wiring in the switch. Low speed works fine but not high speed. I've determined the motor uses delta connection on low
Double star on high speed. I finally get the motor to run on high I disconnected all the wires from the switch and went direct to the motor.
Success!!! This machine screams at top speed. 4800 RPM!! Where would a person ever need such speed?

So now I need the proper wiring diagram for the switch. I don't see any problem with the contacts. Went through all the contacts with a meter. Can actually see the contact move.

If anyone can help with the wiring diagram it would be much appreciated.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Apr 21, 2022)

Oldchipmaker said:


> More progress on the Nantong.
> 
> Have built a rotodyne converter and it's working great. Running the drill press and now the mill temporarily connected.
> 
> ...


Hang tough every one. 

Found some info. This is a Kraus Naimer model C17 A442. There is a drawing on their site.









						KRAUS & NAIMER Switch wiring diagrams pocketbook
					






					flippingbook.krausnaimer.com
				




Haven't worked my way through the paths but I think there is a jumper missing 18-20. I know the motor is acting like single phase, not getting the third phase.


----------



## Oldchipmaker (Apr 22, 2022)

Oldchipmaker said:


> Hang tough every one.
> 
> Found some info. This is a Kraus Naimer model C17 A442. There is a drawing on their site.
> 
> ...


That was it. One jumper missing for some unknown reason. Machine runs like a charm now.


----------

